# WMV files will not play in Windows Media Player 11



## kam182 (Sep 26, 2006)

Hi

Im using Windows XP x64 edition SP2 and I'm having a problem watching WMV's in Windows Media Player 11. At one time I was able to watch these files in Windows Media Player 11 with no problems. All of a sudden, today I am unable too. The strange thing is that these WMV's will play in VLC Media player, Zoomplayer and Media Player Classic with no problem. I've tried uninstalling and re-installing Windows Media Player and that doesn't work either. Please help!

Thanks

Kam


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

If you have Automatic updates enabled check to see if a new Window's update was installed.


----------



## kam182 (Sep 26, 2006)

A new update was installed on Saturday night. Could the update have messed up my Windows Media Player?


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

kam182 said:


> A new update was installed on Saturday night. Could the update have messed up my Windows Media Player?


Yes, it sometimes does.


----------



## kam182 (Sep 26, 2006)

Is there a way to fix it so I don't have to watch WMV's in my other media players?


----------

